# Props y it Nytro Multi-Sport



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

*Props to Nytro Multi-Sport*

Early in June I rode with a friend from downtown Long Beach to San Diego. We rode along the 5 through Camp Pendleton. About half way through this stretch I blew a drive side rear spoke. Now I don't have many spokes to spare so my wheel was way out of true. Once in Oceanside I started looking for bike shops to get the spoke replaced. 

We rolled into the first shop, which will go nameless, to see about getting some help. Now keep in mind we were 70+ miles from home and had 40 miles to go. We were sweaty and in riding clothes. It was mid day Monday. There was one other customer in the store and two guys in the shop, one young guy working on a bike and another doing something else. I tell the young guy I blew a spoke while riding on the 5 and I'm on my way to San Diego. He yells to the other guy to see if he can replace my spoke. The other guy yells back he can't work on it until tomorrow. 

Understandable pissed, we take off looking for another shop. The next shop only a short distance away is closed. After talking to another cyclist in Carlsbad I learn the next shop is in Encinitas, which is like - what - some 15 more miles down the road? 

We arrive at Nytros Multi-Sport at least 20 miles from where the spoke broke. The guy in the shop didn't seem that enthusiastic about replacing a spoke right then and even less when he realized he had to take off the tire and everything. However once he started working on the wheel and I explained my predicament he went the extra distance and replaced my POS wheel strip with a better one for free. The guy cranked out the job in like 20 minutes and earned himself a $13 tip (all the cash I had on me). 

I don't really want to publicly slam the other shop because I'm not 100% sure if everyone in the shop knew our predicament. They didn't take the time to ask any questions or help out the customer however. I do want to publicly praise Nytro Multi-Sport for helping out a stranded cyclist and going the extra distance to make sure that the job was done correctly. Big thanks! Also they have an amazing selection of Tri bikes and equipment. So if you are riding through Encinitas stop in Nytro, they are a top notch shop.


----------

